# Another one that tickled me...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

After digging to a depth of 100 meters last year,
Russian scientists found traces of copper wire dating back 1000 years,
and came to the conclusion that their ancestors already had a telephone
network one thousand years ago. (albiet, not a very good system)

Not to be outdone, in the weeks that followed, American scientists
dug 200 meters and headlines in the US papers read:
"US scientists have found traces of 2000 year old optical fibers,
and have concluded that their ancestors already had advanced
high-tech digital telephony 1000 years earlier than the Russians."

One week later, the Irish newspapers reported the following:
"After digging as deep as 500 meters, Irish scientists have
found absolutely nothing.
They have concluded that 5000 years ago, their ancestors were
aready using wireless technology.


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

jampott said:


> After digging to a depth of 100 meters last year,
> Russian scientists found traces of copper wire dating back 1000 years,
> and came to the conclusion that their ancestors already had a telephone
> network one thousand years ago. (albiet, not a very good system)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

And you guys thought that all we did was drink! :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Irish Sancho said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > After digging to a depth of 100 meters last year,
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


  :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Irish Sancho said:
> ...


  :wink: :-*


----------



## ValTT (Jun 18, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

